

Cringely: The Missing Link - ph0rque
http://www.cringely.com/2008/12/the-missing-link/

======
villageidiot
I love Cringely when it's a topic I'm already interested in because I'm sure
he'll tell me something I didn't already know. In that case I'm willing to
wade through all the profuse detail. At other times I read the commenters
because they can usually summarize his treatise in a sentence or two with
minimal significant signal loss, letting me know whether it's worth diving in
for the full Cringely papal analysis. This article is 1378 words and scanning
the article I see the word "TV" a lot so I'm guessing that's what it's about.
Let's look at Geoff, the first commenter to shed some light:

"I couldn’t agree more. And it’s not just speakers. The back of most home
theater setups looks like the snake pit from Raiders of the Lost Ark. There’s
just no excuse for this."

Ok, so it _is_ about TVs and Geoff The Commenter only took 33 words to
summarize.

By the way, is it just me or does Cringely's wife (I assume) have kind of a
Naomi Watts/Nicole Kidman vibe? And I mean that in the _best possible way_.

